# Movember. Worldwide Charity Event for Testicular and Prostate Cancer.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

During November each year, Movember is responsible for the sprouting of moustaches on thousands of men’s faces in the UK and around the world. The aim of which is to raise vital funds and awareness for men’s health, specifically prostate cancer and testicular cancer.



Once registered at movember.com each Mo Bro must begin the 1st of Movember with a clean shaven face. For the entire month each Mo Bro must grow and groom a moustache. There is to be no joining of the mo to the sideburns (that’s considered a beard), there’s to be no joining of the handlebars to the chin (that’s considered a goatee) and each Mo Bro must conduct himself like a true gentleman.

A Mo Sista is essentially a woman who loves a Mo. An individual that is dedicated to supporting the Mo Bros in her life through their moustache growing journey; whether it be a friend, colleague, family member or partner. These inspirational women are committed to raising awareness of men's health issues and much needed funds for men's health along the way.

Mo Bros effectively become walking, talking billboards for the 30 days of November and through their actions and words raise awareness by prompting private and public conversation around the often ignored issue of men’s health.

At the end of the month, Mo Bros and Mo Sistas celebrate their Movember journey throwing their own Movember parties or attending one of the Gala Partés held around the world to stand tall and celebrate the moustache.



The Movember Effect: Awareness & Education, Survivorship, Research
The funds raised in the UK are directed to programmes run directly by Movember and our men’s health partners, Prostate Cancer UK and the Institute of Cancer Research. We work with these partners to ensure that Movember funds are supporting a broad range of innovative, world-class programmes in line with our strategic goals in the areas of awareness and education, survivorship and research.



Movember - a global movement
Since its humble beginnings in Melbourne, Australia Movember has grown to become a truly global movement inspiring more than 1.9 Million Mo Bros and Mo Sistas to participate with formal campaigns in Australia, New Zealand, the US, Canada, the UK, South Africa, Ireland, Finland, the Netherlands, Spain, Denmark, Norway, Belgium and the Czech Republic. In addition, Movember is aware of Mo Bros and Mo Sistas supporting the campaign and men’s health causes across the globe, from Russia to Dubai, Hong Kong to Antarctica, Rio de Janeiro to Mumbai, and everywhere in between.

No matter the country or city, Movember will continue to work to change established habits and attitudes men have about their health, to educate men about the health risks they face, and to act on that knowledge, thereby increasing the chances of early detection, diagnosis and effective treatment.

In 2011, over 854,000 Mo Bros and Mo Sistas around the world got on board, raising GBP 79.3 million.

Big steps have been taken towards changing attitudes and habits relating to men’s health around the world but there is still much to be done to catch up with the women’s health movement. Via the moustache, Movember aims to fulfil its vision of having an everlasting impact on the face of men’s health, by continuing to spark conversation and spread awareness of men’s health each year.












> *Viscount Vash:*
> I am going the whole hog this year not only will I be trying to grow a silly Mo, I will be cutting my hair into a Mo-Hawk.
> 
> Check out my Mo Space and see how it goes and if you can maybe even sponsor my mustache growing efforts.There is also a embarrasing photo of me with a tash that is about 20 yeras old :sarcastichand:


 Vash's Mo-Space.(UK)



> *humakt:*
> I have been inspired to participate since the recent death of my father who died from cancer of the prostate in July.
> 
> I will be going for some mutton chops as well if I can manage it. Supporting either me or Vash would be great. And if I actually manage to raise more than £150 individually I will keep my lip hair for a further week (much to my wifes annoyance).


humakt's Mo-Space.(UK)​


> *Brother Subtle:*
> Thank god it is catching on in the rest of the world. This year is my 4th Movember in 4 years. Ive raised over $2,000 myself in the last 4 years.
> 
> Go mo bro!


Brother Subtle's Mo-Space.(AUS)​


> *ghazghkull-killyork*
> for any kiwi's who want to donate here is my mo-space as well


ghazghkull-killyork's Mo-Space. (NZ)​

Even if you can't Donate to Heresy's very own Mo Bros please visit and Rate their Mo Space pages, if you are a FaceBook type you could 'Like' their page too.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

You go Vash!!! Can't wait to see the killer stache at the end.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to hijack this thread and say I am also participating in movember. My Mo Space link is in my signature. I have been inspired to participate since the recent death of my father who died from cancer of the prostate in July.

I will be going for some mutton chops as well if I can manage it. Supporting either me or Vash would be great. And if I actually manage to raise more than £150 individually I will keep my lip hair for a further week (much to my wifes annoyance).


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Added your stuff to the first post O Mo Bro of mine.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd encourage everyone to chip in, I did it last year at work and we raised a heap of cash. Someone else's turn this year but I'll be donating to my mates.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have donated £10 to both of you, Sadly i know people who have been effected by male cancers, a very close friend of mine had a scare a few months ago too(hes fine) and the funding for research into these types of cancers is much lower than for dare i say female cancers mainly due to awareness and openness.

Anyway hope you raise plenty of cash


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would do the stash thing, but then I had someone threaten me with leguary and vagpril. Money will have to do.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be removing my goatee and returning to the heyday of australian cricket. For the aussies amongst us. Alan Border, Dennis Lillee, David Boon, Rod Marsh, Mervyn Hughes, Max Walker, Ian Chappel etc.
Although David Boon is the real legend in the list above. Not only as a world class batsman for australia for the years 1984-1996 but for the following extrordinary feat.
He is also alleged to have once consumed 52 cans of beer on a flight from Sydney to London in 1989.
He is also the proud owner of one of the most legendary Mo's of all time.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Many,many thanks to Bits & Kits for his generous donations.


If anyone is participating in Movember feel free to add your Mo space link to this thread and I'll add it to the first post.


Even if you have spent all your money on plastic spacemen you can still visit our Mo space pages and rate them as well as a FaceBook 'like', it all helps us get noticed.

I'm even sneeking in the occasional picture with The HeresyOnline.net watermark on mine might as well get Heresy noticed too lol.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well it's the 2nd of MOvember and time for a small up date.

DAY 1

You have to be clean shaven on the first day and start your MO from scratch.

EVERY DAY AFTER

You shave leaving the mustache you are growing for charity.

Although if your a loon you can do a little bit further.










Don't worry I won't be showing daily pics of stubble growth, just a few notable updates here and there.

Hopefully some other Heresy Mo Bros will show us their progress although you can always check members Mospace pages and rate the pages.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

I too am becoming a mo bro, so good luck vash. Looking good already with the mo hawk. good on everyone who has supported the cause


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Thank god it catching on in the rest of the world. This year is my 4th Movember in 4 years. Ive raised over $2,000 myself in the last 4 years. 

Go mo bro!

Heres my movember page if you want to donate.
http://mobro.co/ryantrembath


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

for any kiwi's who want to donate here is my mo-space as well
http://mobro.co/jordycarter


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

a very worthy cause, im doing movember (if I can grow one!! 4 days in not looking too shabby)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It might just be the different lighting in before and after, but is there some sneaky eyebrow shaping going on?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> It might just be the different lighting in before and after, but is there some sneaky eyebrow shaping going on?


I think it's the silly face pulling, no Eyebrow shaping has occurred.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a quick update from me. This was taken last night after 5 days.











Mightly impressed with the haircut by the way Vash.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers humakt.

Well Movember has passed us all by and I should have posted up pictures of the final results before now.


















Thanks very much to those that sponsored myself and the other Mo growing heretics.

If anyone still wants to it is still possible to make a donation via the following link.

http://uk.movember.com/mospace/3893261


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done guys! 

Now go and get a razor..... quickly :biggrin:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Congrats to everybody. My team of 7 raised $1,705. Photos of my mo on my mo space.


----------

